# Trout on dry fly from Genji!!



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

wow Kim , great report , and congratulations on another species to you and genji, you are certainly showing the rest of us up with all the fishing and in such a short time, this report was a literary masterpiece, would have loved to see a closer photo of that bridge , fantastic and very fascinating , Kim, could not see the other photos, the last one was the only one that showed , have a talk to Red about posting piccies, would love to see the others so post again, great work CHEEKY


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

gee i could almost think i was there with you...... and i will grab a black ant fly when i get the fly rod out next time.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Top report again Kim..

Brings back memories.. my Loomis is sitting in the garage gathering dust since leaving Tassie. I had most luck on drys using a red tag or coochibondhu beetle pattern.. Those black ant patterns are real finnesse stuff and a bit beyond my fly fishing capabilities.

That's a real achievement taking out a fish from the yak on the fly on your first attempt. Good stuff


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Great to see some more Genjician magic being weaved Kim...a fantastic report and fish   Something special about the old bridges and homesteads that rise outta the depths in low water levels...makes a paddler go back 100 years in time. Thanks for that


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Great report Kim! well done on all the species in the first two weeks! have definatley put me to shame.........but I move very slowly :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Gday Kim,

Top little investment that yak eh ?

Go gurl your showing a few blokes up on these forums, congrats on another 1st and thanks for the fantastic report.

Catchya soon.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Excellent report Kim (I'll bring the elephant stamp to Barlings). Keep up the good work


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheeky Kim , thanks very much for posting those photos of the bridge , gets you wondering dosn't it , if you could imagine the old cars and even horse and carts i suppose using the bridge , very nostalgic , love your report, and your cooking looks magnificent, you seem very much at home on the fresh, and by the look of your fly wallet, you have done a fair amount of fly fishing, i look forward to your next expedition and report,i think i will have to move to canberra , cause you guys get lots of fish, but then again if i did move , i would have to buy a hobie :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa6LyBMAAe7fgAAScef/Gi6/Xqo////wYAgfWAKl5ut5eu0Y7G7YVezc0XLDTQhMjRoTEET1I0aaZGRkAyDagNTaEyBEaFNqm0INADQABhACU1MSkGQBppo0ADQYCGgA0CQiTQoNNBTxTanqMQAeo9QGjIAHNMTARpgRhGAAAAJhGAlNJGiPSZTR6QaDQMhoGgaaB6gCGAk2dF+LtfTEWA1aLq3uuV/x/Zl6x0zOOYK676/nyK/0JWSYrCptaAlNxBCJXszBUaKkT+LVKSKZWEe6MPhyK5mtnxGyMpCY1lvXbNd9KgFUAVKUlapenCOjS2cw8xZQwuULhP46l8gG82lGCepVoL1SG46vNkn6L20j7J05bvsmyjBmV349C8nGktglxbqRzSmcmhqRrV6+e8CLAnlrXuZ6XZYvw13EQfapeSOm+lCcHMSVwttbvvuGOtQKjAucDUrlWqW0T8dXFiLuUFgjpa988hStKjJsuk6Vz7WpKUzkh5I6SdqVGZG7bO+BBwYHM72hRdJh38qPmcraiN3dmGrtjQdPL4bCzh8dztVueDgFKyrIeLG0RVgGgvNqvFRsgYrBQYwj9uy7c+Uxe5e27A2LoNyK3M6GVKYyt1LvW077oZlf0j7o+m09886DfJZQvYPVRzrvezdQ9beC31XVVyMCN+2JQXGCBvGZMb1ptkFHWurxc3FRxjbPa+IzIfKr4dfb9QzmPnRjd25bCHtEwnuH975npPeRYZdSDyj5ucH3TspZGRoKOc8PP3gOW+S7vcnLzPhtc+BTuK2GV5i3R142lcsYTrqeVcy6FFyo+Acezfl/nm8jy6h7+goXn5wy19TG03+E9tBG2vJgo0mNs8rKKG/3ZGk2mPqNfOjw8YJMYmcJwnh4d2n09CJ9FKEcCiCQohR/PQFD5PddH+BH1fhNc04mzUnZlg3LM2CEU0AVhhf21NCcGPlzOs9s9KmfFaJSUYdiIQw4GrXUigplMllA26fHGgIkKXAKgUpGRldGwbbXl9/Wa+2YeocKQP7FEQN1N1ajSvXB5THCCGDIjkghJArELi3aTCeNuk0VUCTVZnKA6JDRYZnkoj1sxFudlPVBRhSnerq2Rkg3BqNRYdyj2Q3NDd8jpmvAd3sHDOC7ABAwusXiU9PCdh6B315mDDpzUTDN52dFNPVo7m36b0KNGTi86Y78EWeTqo2OXaLxau7rkuFI7SlE96qOILEihDFGZQKTxiqQuINMWyXF7XoH4RrsHQXR4rUTZV4Vwurj3RcDm9KtTv2wLSr86Ri8InY0ppdq4jplhthNH1HIwGM/NiNNBuVj3Gm8ZQeQ4PK2FQO//U156IRgchUVEUV0lioLDmGMg6TAIblClUnxQZjBKMrByAqdb5C9x6OvIW6FYDHmsCYoquBwvfmQ+eJemK7tU5SEddObB4tAU96OOFdcK2XeiEJpemEtCM07Di+tvJiXTcemUaXD1tKl2jSbjSRlo/ttgNiHUrjSyPDFRDoUODjkacSkw7OXClQgWkpaNGwWYA6nOgIwjt4CHbpBCpA2tn2Ld5U7Y5XBroAW7DLX5ojooxRD0IF+cNM76Ooy3LJmryXC3hiyDGaEpakIIJZfYRBtoAHVeL8XTxjuPUaZEZ3hc+iKJ4O4BIvHE8R4xeWtGMvO5l6RwI0c7HnbhHQ9bO3dX2Dh1VViUvK+QeRq1Az8gsaZqDRQhKFxyHqIiQ+UmA0F166G29EuQmRq15YOuqX+lqgNIMgXJBuP5YWUpdVUYMYxVDWDbdEfbiXdUqibEXRtWt4q8MnTrawaki1RCNJQaqRPSgeGzCUaFg3qi0+C0tVaOLPQ3eHsRbNEGZuECXQ+g5WnzwXT0wq4yoJSOQqCDluDiiB3VId3QUENilCH1lAgRJ4URNhukXFHzV79qya8h3G0Mm/qshtMN96Kab2wrqAwr1R8gbxIg+VmxWXAq0k5f7QMBbQoMTkGrDUkURcnlF3JLEXUZrMZAcSZLHJjEaK7SmaHTFi8VA2rQ0wzY0RqwzdUbD9n+ZztqhupG2UyVJByMbGzsG/e1LO7kiPVk1ezI7qNtvMvYHeawRpAz8XgWTmJ0mODKnj1jTmiwIKEEXhzOaAq6GpWgxekpoliHtyek/D6WlfHoqBHwUnfg4Sis5wQqsoTWzLSuCZ8FIkiaoJry5RgVGGpbYlFRRg2ow6NpnEWGHgz1tI3aLbWK3IyhrVwUClfAi6DMQleumsgEh0IjoTQSlSV4SqeL7RAth4DOUq6iUojsFX1nGHm6++NPaTTKCQ77AWigzAlHApSjoZNApNA8UPZLdpcYpDvk0WKykNgMaKYeDvchb69IrnZrzcpMOUVRE96hTqhfzmkMm3sqZiqISIWOGGqM7NOIiWByIhvIrKaFKDyoiRctqy5CImU9YtfcRAmekct0JiFFDGiLdpfB5Q0YjgxGWI0azhwV0mutzHZSrHxhx07mleZ3tAU2xmjj3l/4b/WII/8XckU4UJCui8gTA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

good one Leigh , aarrrrggghhhhh, lost camera :!: :!: , and i was sweating on those shots of the old bridge, bugger, i hope it turnes up, how did the hobie go , and did you paddle or peddle :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Kim,

Jason and I are definates for this arvo, I was going to try tuggeranong but after my results over the last week I'm going back to LBG :wink:

How does 6pm at the ramp sound?

Gees that little yak of yours is seriously lucky, even a marraige proposal eh :lol: :roll: :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great result Kim and an equally great read of your flyfishing exploits on the yak....and leads to a favour to ask of you.

I have a mate in Nelson NZ who has asked how fly and yaks work; and he might as well be asking the sphinx, as ask me...would appreciate if you can comment on those things of a technical nature that you may not have put in the original post so I can give him the link to this thread a get a feel of fly yakking.

By the way this is a good kiwi mate...he returned home to the land of pretty sheep :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Canberra guys - anyone going out for a fish this pm and if so, where to?? And what about the rest of the comp week - any more planned trips?
> 
> cu
> Kim


Wish I could, two trips in one day would be fantastic, but the wifes is not so enthusiastic!

Might take this Thursday off to scope out some spots, and to map the creek in the Gungahlin lake so I can be more consistant ( the lake is 3meters deep and the creek bed is 4meters deep).

Am away Saturday but keen for a trip on Sunday.

Ash


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome stories and pics. Very nice. I could almost taste that trout.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Richo
> pleased if I can be of help to your NZ mate,...................
> 
> Hope this helps your mate, Richo, and if after a few more trips I have any other comments, will let you know.
> Kim


Appreciate the concise reply I'll pass along for him to read....thanks mate :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ummmm Cheeky Kim , i had to postpone those thoughts of marriage , as Jerry [ the wonderdog] said that the nice lady who comes to visit here and brings him treats would cut my %$#@% off if she saw it , and because she is so nice to him , he would tell her, bloody fink dog :roll: :roll:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great report, sounds like an awesome day on the water!

Where exactly is the bridge located? ( Thats a great shot, glad your mastering the art of the phot placement online ), good to see you managed the fly technique well enough to extract a Trout... Might have to hit you up for some lessons, may even purchase a cenet weight tod or scam my old mans!

Well done


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Kim. Good report on Eucumbene. A bit worrying that water now below 20%. Congrats to rainbow from yak on fly.   

I am travelling there for a week of fly fishing following on Barlings Beach and hope to introduce my yak to trout. Will use fly rod at Barlings as well as conventional gear.

I notice you list Bass on your PB's. I target Bass from my yak with a fly which I find more satisfying as the surface strikes can be mindblowing at times.

You mention not having caught a native. My understanding is that the Bass is a native fish and therefore you have in fact scored   

Look forward to having a yarn with you at Barlings.

Rod


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Lovely report Kim, and nice photos to boot. You certainly did look very professional waving your wand, the amount of success I had trolling and working SPs made me wish I had your fly casting skills. Saturday morning's fish must have gorged themselves the night before, none of us had any luck. I worked the snags pretty hard with various SPs, as per the Squidgy DVD, without so much as a hit or follow. Even the yabbies spurned us - the fattiest of steak offcuts couldn't tempt them. :roll: So the closest my yak came to to a big trout was the photo I took in Adaminaby! (see below) :lol: Although I did almost catch about 10 suicidal roos with my car on the drive in at sunrise :shock:

Bad luck about your camera Leigh, I had a look through my car with no luck, maybe it will turn up in the bottom of a bag or something?


----------



## Greg D (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Kim.

I cut my teeth flyfishing the mountain streams of NE Victoria too long ago for me to care to remember.

Started dabbling in saltwater flyfishing about 6 years ago and have been yak fishing when time permits for 3 seasons now.

Great story, thanks for sharing it.

If you want an inexpensive flyreel for the Saltwater try the System 2 range. They require a bit of after fishing care but have good reliable drags if looked after.

I use a System 2 8/9 on my 9wt Sage and have just bought a System 2 6 to match with my Penn 6wt. My freshwater reels are Hardy for my 3wt and 6wt.

The Scientific Angler Concept2 LA is a large Arbor reel that has the same drag as System 2 and Campbells Tackle on the Net have them at $150 or the System 2 at $250.

If you are going anywhere near Cooma it is always worth having a chat to the guys at Alpine Angler. They have some great gear at all price points and provide terrific advice. Just leave the purse and credit card at home.


----------



## Greg D (Dec 30, 2005)

An arsenal that inculdes Sage, Scott and Loomis ................. I dream.

I use a SA Mastery Tropical Intermediate on my 9wt in Melbourne's Port Philip Bay without any problems. I will put the same on my 6wt for the salt. I bought the line on the advice of a Melbourne based guide and casting instructor who takes groups to New Zealand and NT each year. The cold water has not affected it one bit.

I was last up around Jindy and Eucumbene 5 or so years ago. Spent too much time in High Country Outfitters and Alpine Angler during that trip.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Kim

Check your PM. I sent you some info on what I use for Bass fishing.

I use Loomis 5 for trout during day and then use a Struderick 6 for night fishing. The struddy has a lot of grunt and fishes more like an 8 which is handy.

Rod


----------

